# Brazo robotico manejado con Kinect



## Pec (Dic 4, 2012)

Les dejo aca un video del proyecto que recien termine en el 6to año de electronica de la secundaria, espero que les guste:


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2012)

! Muy bueno tu desarrollo ¡, gracias por compartirlo.

¿ Podrías aportar mas información ?


----------



## Pec (Dic 5, 2012)

Claro que si!
La cámara lo que hace es detectar las articulaciones del brazo. Por medio del SDK que brinda Microsoft para manejar la cámara Kinect, puedo posicionar esas articulaciones en un eje de coordenadas X, Y y Z. Luego, utilizando estos datos y trigonometría, obtengo el ángulo que debe moverse cada motor (motor de giro del brazo, motor del hombro y motor del codo). Una vez que tengo el ángulo, con una ecuación lineal lo convierto en el tiempo que está en “1” el PWM que le mando con el pic a cada servomotor del brazo. Este dato, que es un número de 3 cifras, se lo mando a la placa controladora (que consta de un pic16F877A y un RS232 para la comunicación serie, todo lo demás que se ve ahí es para la parte de programación, ya que esa placa se puede usar para programar pics también). El pic recibe el dato, y conforma los PWM para cada servomotor (para conformarlos utilizo dos timers, el timer0 y el timer1 ).
Básicamente asi funciona, para detalles más específicos, preguntar


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2012)

Lindo proyecto, bienvenido al foro!


----------



## Pec (Dic 14, 2012)

gracias fernandoae!


----------



## italojuanmanuel (Abr 26, 2013)

muy buen proyecto felicitaciones. estoy pensando en uno pero aplicarlo en hidraulica


----------

